# Ontario 499 AF Pilots knife $30 at MidwayUSA



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't know how long this special will last but, this is a SWEET deal. $29.99 - free S&H This is a second quality product (may have minor or cosmetic defects) but, will pretty much do what you need. They have a first quality product for $45.

Ontario 499 AFSK Fixed Blade Knife 5 Drop Point 1095 Black Carbon


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ontario 499 AFSK Fixed Blade Knife 5 Drop Point 1095 Black Carbon

Looks like $44.99 to me, unless you have a coopun code:-?

Plus your linky no worky


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ah it's a factory second on the sidebar
Ontario 499 AFSK Fixed Blade Knife 5 Drop Point 1095 Black Carbon


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Link works for me; took me straight to it. 

Even though it's a factory second, it's still a good deal. The two I have, I got on eba y for about that price but, they were used. 
This would be an excellent 'first real knife'.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Double tipped is a no carry in Michigan


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Says the guard may shift or rattle on the knife 

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Not to mention my Confuser turned on when this deal was posted. It was a windows10 automatical update


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

While it sounds like a good deal, these seconds would be rejected even by Uncle Sam. For less than a $20 difference purchasing the full quality NSN product would be my suggestion. If these seconds can't be trusted by Uncle Sam to bring home our boy's over there, why would you purposefully choose to possibly put your live on them? When it comes to Gov Issue NSN products I am of the opinion that they are already at the lowest price point to get the task done. If I have the funds available, upgrading from NSN Products NOT DOWNGRADING to items that won't pass NSN Milspec Standards is the preferred method. JMHO.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The reviews on Amazon for the first rate product said the handle was loose,rattled or the grind was bad on the blade, and that the Kabar was a better option

Which is what I bought last week

I got a Taiwan Tigershark yesterday


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I was not aware that KABAR made a 499 AFSK style knife?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

M118LR said:


> I was not aware that KABAR made a 499 AFSK style knife?


This kind of Kabar
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...daggers-machetes/27881-fg-kabar-11-3-4-a.html


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

If you wanted a modernization of the Old 499 AFSK I think the Spec Plus version would fit the requirements much better. Link: Fixed Blades : SP-2 Survival Knife


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

M118LR said:


> If you wanted a modernization of the Old 499 AFSK I think the Spec Plus version would fit the requirements much better. Link: Fixed Blades : SP-2 Survival Knife


Doubled edge please refer to this thread from this morning
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...gers-machetes/28131-knife-laws-50-states.html


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

The clip point of the MK2 and the clip point of the AFSK are both swedged, the reverse sawback isn't considered a second edge in most states. I had no difficulties with Mich Law Enforcement, but at that time the AFSK was part of my Military issued gear.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

M118LR said:


> The clip point of the MK2 and the clip point of the AFSK are both swedged, the reverse sawback isn't considered a second edge in most states. I had no difficulties with Mich Law Enforcement, but at that time the AFSK was part of my Military issued gear.


It's a gray area, like the skies in Michigan.
I have MDNR and MSP literally in my backyard


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

The real kicker in the Mich Law is the 3 inch length and intent. Should you actually need to defend yourself with any knife etc over 3 inches in length your going to visit the courtroom.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

M118LR said:


> If you wanted a modernization of the Old 499 AFSK I think the Spec Plus version would fit the requirements much better. Link: Fixed Blades : SP-2 Survival Knife


Ooh, I like that one too.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Ooh, I like that one too.


That's the problem I'm having, and the double edged definition that the Mitten state is so gray on.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> That's the problem I'm having, and the double edged definition that the Mitten state is so gray on.


You need to find a good knowledgable lawyer that can consult the district attorney and law enforcement for clarification.

I've done similar with civil matters pertaining to zoning of property in order to fight the land use and noise ordinances. If the police show up about noise complaints or land use officer shows up about what I'm doing on my property, I just pull out the paperwork and send them all home.

Point being is to clear up or attempt to clear up any questions before you get on the side of the road talking to an officer about what's legal and what's not legal.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's what the lawyers on MGO's Legal Beagle say, it's a gray area and they would like to argue that case. At $300 per hour


----------

